# Where to buy MacBook parts?



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone have any idea where I can buy parts for the 13.3" MacBook? 

I'm looking to get case/bezel/keyboard replacement parts, going to try to customize my MacBook a bit, inspired by the "Al Capone" MacBook:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sreindl/278314766/


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

I doubt you'll have too much luck on the second hand market. There was a Macbook being sold for parts in the classifieds a couple of weeks ago but it has disappeared. 
Perhaps the seller will repost it if he sees this thread? (Or perhaps it's already sold).

Obviously the usual suspects would be eBay and other online parts vendors. I know of a few vendors who sell relatively cheap parts but most of them are in the US and none of them have second hand parts for a mac that new yet.

I ended up having to buy all new (and very expensive) parts to repair a 17" Macbook Pro recently. I got them from Gary at Digital Prototypes. 
I've recommended him in the past and I would definately do so again if you wanted to go the new parts route.

I'm currently working an a mac mini project and I'm always looking for macs to rebuild so I'll keep an eye out for your parts in my travels.

B.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ask around the Apple dealers in your area for a price on the "Top Case Assembly" for the MacBook. The casing, bezel, and keyboard are all a single part on the MacBook.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a Sony now!  

But doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of paying 200 more for a black macbook to pay more money for a white inside that'll evetually get dirrty...? 
Meh...I guess it looks cool though...

You might wanna check this out: 
http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/select_mb_black.aspx?configid=1227


----------

